# Jenö Jandó's Well-Tempered Clavier



## Poppin' Fresh

So I'm looking for a compliment to Glenn Gould's WTC, and originally I was pretty much set on András Schiff. As I was browsing through cds however, I noticed I could get both books from Jandó for nearly half the price. I'm just curious how the Jandó recordings hold up against Gould's and Schiff's and the like.


----------



## Webernite

I haven't heard Jandó's. But Richter's seems to be even cheaper, on Amazon at least. 

Edit: Though the sound quality might not be that great.


----------



## Ukko

Poppin' Fresh said:


> So I'm looking for a compliment to Glenn Gould's WTC, and originally I was pretty much set on András Schiff. As I was browsing through cds however, I noticed I could get both books from Jandó for nearly half the price. I'm just curious how the Jandó recordings hold up against Gould's and Schiff's and the like.


Gould's WTC is a useful bellweather, but there are several others I like better (not including Schiff's). Jando's is a run-of-the-mill runthrough. If you can tolerate 'old' sound (the WTC actually isn't hurt much by it) I recommend Feinberg's recording. In modern sound there is Schepkin, though his Book 2 is better than his Book 1. Koroliov is good too.

Going for cheap with the WTC is very much contraindicated. It's music the listener needs to pay attention to - no daydreaming allowed - so go for excellence.


----------



## Rasa

Hilltroll72 said:


> Gould's WTC is a useful bellweather, but there are several others I like better (not including Schiff's). J


Odd, I really enjoy Schiff because of his weird articulations that he consistently applies.


----------



## Ukko

Nah, that doesn't make you odd... Liking weird articulations consistently applied is more like, well, weird.

:devil:


----------



## scytheavatar

Slightly off topic, but does anyone know if Perahia is ever going to release a Well-Tempered Clavier recording? Can't believe he hasn't when he's one of the greatest Bach pianist of all time.


----------



## Ukko

Well, if he does it will be different from Schiff's, because he has different mannerisms, and they are much less intrusive. Sometimes I don't even notice.

A Pletnev recording is something to contemplate; his Scarlatti is, um, creative.


----------



## kathetique

Try Simone Dinnerstein's new album: http://www.slate.com/id/2172856/ I just bought it from Amazon and have been really enjoying it - a completely different take on the variations. It's gotten rave reviews.


----------

